# GSD Experienced Trainer in DFW TX



## jmagnet (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey all, I am looking for a trainer that is experienced with GSD's in the Fort Worth/Dallas area. I have a 4yo owner surrender and she is has an amazing temperament, but she has some bad habits from the previous owner I really need to take care of. 

If anyone can suggest to me a list of trainers and their info, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi there. I apologize for not having anything to recommend, I just wanted to say hi to a fellow DFW member. 

I hope someone here has an answer for you.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

There are some good breeders in that area. You might contact them and see if they have any recommendations. Germelhaus and GerdesHaus are two that you might try.


----------

